# Tube Sources for NOS tubes



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Any good sources for NOS tubes in Canada ?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

thetubestore.com has a section for NOS.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Me.....depending on what it is.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Really expensive, really good tubes.
www.mullardtubes.com
www.brimartubes.com

Same guy, and website isn't updated too often so email him if interested. He is reliable and the tubes are very good.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A top boutique amp builder in New York told me he doesn't buy NOS tubes anymore. He said back in the day tubes were tested before selling them, and some were rejected. It's those rejects that are being sold as high end expensive NOS today. He had enough of them and advised me not to bother with them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Reputable places will do the testing before selling. They didn't really want me there, because they don't do over-the-counter retail, but I dropped into the Tube Store some years back, before they moved from downtown, and the place was loaded with test gear. They have a reputation to protect. You can trust any NOS tubes you buy from them...and from Richard/nonreverb too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> A top boutique amp builder in New York told me he doesn't buy NOS tubes anymore. He said back in the day tubes were tested before selling them, and some were rejected. It's those rejects that are being sold as high end expensive NOS today. He had enough of them and advised me not to bother with them.


I've come to this conclusion as well. I really have very little trouble with current production tubes. The last NOS tube I bought (a rectifier) I paid lots of money for and it lasted about 2 months. So I put the current production rectifier that had been in it for 2 years previous, back in and never had another bit of trouble. 
I paid some big dollars for a pair of matched 6L6 NOS for an Allen Accomplice I had. I really couldn't hear any difference from current production. I've also played lots with NOS 12AX7's and really not a lot of improvement over current production, if any. 
Lots of guys hype the NOS stuff but I think its mainly snake oil. My Tone King sounds great with whatever is in there. I haven't even looked but I'll guarantee their just current production.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Reputable places will do the testing before selling. They didn't really want me there, because they don't do over-the-counter retail, but I dropped into the Tube Store some years back, before they moved from downtown, and the place was loaded with test gear. They have a reputation to protect. You can trust any NOS tubes you buy from them...and from Richard/nonreverb too.


Up until last year I worked in Stoney Creek and I'd stop in to the tube store all the time to pick up tubes. I pretty much past right by there so it was convenient. They never made me feel like they didn't want me there. I certainly wasn't paying shipping when I past right by the exit to their store.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

player99 said:


> A top boutique amp builder in New York told me he doesn't buy NOS tubes anymore. He said back in the day tubes were tested before selling them, and some were rejected. It's those rejects that are being sold as high end expensive NOS today. He had enough of them and advised me not to bother with them.


I actually have the same experience with a high end audio builder. According to him there are no good NOS tubes left. I generally agree except i know of a couple of sellers who i can vouch for the quality of the tubes or that they stand by them. The guy i mention above is one and the Tubestore is another.
I have audiophiles ask me about NOS all the time, and I usually just stay out of that quagmire. 
One thing i do say, is never ever buy tubes off of eBay unless you know absolutely they are reliable. Haven't found one yet though.
And remember - you get what you pay for. With NOS there are no bargains.


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Reputable places will do the testing before selling. They didn't really want me there, because they don't do over-the-counter retail, but I dropped into the Tube Store some years back, before they moved from downtown, and the place was loaded with test gear. They have a reputation to protect. You can trust any NOS tubes you buy from them...and from Richard/nonreverb too.


Maybe years ago, but not my experience. Last encounter bought 12 quads of nos wing c’s. They were all bad, returned them all. They did not test them ! Have been a repeat customer for years.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Got a small NOS 'tube vault' built up over the past 30-odd years that should last me the rest of my musical life! No need to seek out more, and I'll probably start to cull as I downsize the rig.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> I've come to this conclusion as well. I really have very little trouble with current production tubes. The last NOS tube I bought (a rectifier) I paid lots of money for and it lasted about 2 months. So I put the current production rectifier that had been in it for 2 years previous, back in and never had another bit of trouble.
> I paid some big dollars for a pair of matched 6L6 NOS for an Allen Accomplice I had. I really couldn't hear any difference from current production. I've also played lots with NOS 12AX7's and really not a lot of improvement over current production, if any.
> Lots of guys hype the NOS stuff but I think its mainly snake oil. My Tone King sounds great with whatever is in there. I haven't even looked but I'll guarantee their just current production.


Mark Bartel put a bizzarro mix of Voshkod/EH/TAD tubes in the original (handwired) Sky King that is my main amp. I have to say, mine sounds great with the "preferred" series from the Tubestore. And they're a Canadian company. I had one of their AX7's go microphonic on me last year, and they replaced it at no charge. I use the attenuators (dual) on the Sky King most of the time, so I expect to go through tubes regularly. So far, only one 12AXY has crapped out. I have spares on hand for all the sockets, but have been amazed at the longevity of the original tubes.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

People claiming all the good NOS tubes are gone are incorrect. There were tens of millions of tubes made in the last 100 years or so and there are still many around if you know where to look. If you rely on the resellers, yes, you're basically going to get what they have left over. Presently, I have around 4000 tubes. Lots of NOS and some pulls. I tend to sell the ones that are no longer in production. I do have some very expensive tubes and would definitely sell them tested....my reputation is on the line.
As for winged C tubes being sold now? I suspect they are the seconds and rejects as all the good ones have been bought up. I wouldn't trust any of them being sold now....regardless where they're coming from.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I started collecting/hoarding NOS/NIB guitar amp tubes in the mid 80's when I was in the Canadian Forces Electronics branch at CFS Leitrim. They had moved to all solid state intercept gear and were literally throwing out boxes of unused tubes. A couple of years ago I sold the Tubestore around 10 quads of NOS/NIB 6L6WGB's Philips/Sylvania and RCA 5881 labled. They tested them and then wired me the cash so they were good. Just previously to that I sold off most of my used GZ34's, 6L6GC's, 12ax7/ecc83 (about 125 mostly Mullard and RCA's) through this and other forums. Used the cash to buy a new Martin D41. I'm going to sell off the tube caddy with around 200 (Mullards, RCA, GE, Sylvania's, Brimars, etc) NOS/NIB 12ax7's and GZ34's (all Mullards) soon. I've sold a handful of the NOS/NIB 12ax7's over the last few years to people on this forum who were looking for NOS and they were all happy. I have 2 testers (a Hickok and a B&K) to put them in (some were also tested years ago on a Mercury tester I had at the time). I also put them in an amp to test for noise/microphonics. I stood behind all of what I sold previously and had only one complaint on a used Mullard GZ34 that I refunded. These NOS/NIB tubes I started collecting prior them becoming scarce and I have not bought or actively looked for NOS tubes in years but I'm sure they are out there. Like Richard said there are good NOS tubes out there if you know where to look.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Davestp1 said:


> I have 2 testers (a Hickok and a B&K) to put them in (some were also tested years ago on a Mercury tester I had at the time).


Apologies for this is a slight derail. Are there simple and dependable methods for calibrating tube testers with basic test/measure equipment? Thanks.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> Me.....depending on what it is.


Yep, i second Richard. Best tube amp man in Ottawa and Valley


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Davestp1 said:


> I started collecting/hoarding NOS/NIB guitar amp tubes in the mid 80's when I was in the Canadian Forces Electronics branch at CFS Leitrim. They had moved to all solid state intercept gear and were literally throwing out boxes of unused tubes. A couple of years ago I sold the Tubestore around 10 quads of NOS/NIB 6L6WGB's Philips/Sylvania and RCA 5881 labled. They tested them and then wired me the cash so they were good. Just previously to that I sold off most of my used GZ34's, 6L6GC's, 12ax7/ecc83 (about 125 mostly Mullard and RCA's) through this and other forums. Used the cash to buy a new Martin D41. I'm going to sell off the tube caddy with around 200 (Mullards, RCA, GE, Sylvania's, Brimars, etc) NOS/NIB 12ax7's and GZ34's (all Mullards) soon. I've sold a handful of the NOS/NIB 12ax7's over the last few years to people on this forum who were looking for NOS and they were all happy. I have 2 testers (a Hickok and a B&K) to put them in (some were also tested years ago on a Mercury tester I had at the time). I also put them in an amp to test for noise/microphonics. I stood behind all of what I sold previously and had only one complaint on a used Mullard GZ34 that I refunded. These NOS/NIB tubes I started collecting prior them becoming scarce and I have not bought or actively looked for NOS tubes in years but I'm sure they are out there. Like Richard said there are good NOS tubes out there if you know where to look.


Case and point, Dave has (had) one of the best tube collections in Ottawa....and probably anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

_Apologies for this is a slight derail. Are there simple and dependable methods for calibrating tube testers with basic test/measure equipment? Thanks._


I would ask Richard but you will need the schematic for anything (I think) but Rich can answer that........I've seen Rich's superior collection of tubes, all different ones. A massive amount. 

I mostly focused on collecting common ones for my Fender amps only so passed on a lot of good NOS/NIB stuff I could not use....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Davestp1 said:


> _Apologies for this is a slight derail. Are there simple and dependable methods for calibrating tube testers with basic test/measure equipment? Thanks._
> I would ask Richard but you will need the schematic for anything (I think) but Rich can answer that...


@nonreverb Could you please comment when time permits. It is just to help me with my electronics (academic...i.e., not applied) curiosity. Thanks.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Most tube tester manuals will have guidelines for calibration as each will most likely be different.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Most tube tester manuals will have guidelines for calibration as each will most likely be different.


Thanks.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

greco said:


> Are there simple and dependable methods for calibrating tube testers with basic test/measure equipment? Thanks.


Here's an example. It does require a reference tube (last step). Maybe @nonreverb could comment if they all require reference tubes or if there is a workaround? I suppose if you had a known calibrated machine and measured a tube with it, you could use that tube as the reference.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Case and point, Dave has (had) one of the best tube collections in Ottawa....and probably anywhere for that matter.


I' don't know. They weren't that great. I bought a Mullard rectifier from him that didn't last 2 months. I put back the 2 year old rec after that one went bad and carried on fine for a year when I finally got rid of the amp and it the current production Sovtek was still running. I think any NOS tubes that have been sitting around for decades will likely have as much reliability as current production.
I just saw an old NOS recitifier on the Tubestores site for $400. Geez it wouldn't be hard to fill an amp with NOS glass that cost more than the amp.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I' don't know. They weren't that great. I bought a Mullard rectifier from him that didn't last 2 months. I put back the 2 year old rec after that one went bad and carried on fine for a year when I finally got rid of the amp and it the current production Sovtek was still running. I think any NOS tubes that have been sitting around for decades will likely have as much reliability as current production.
> I just saw an old NOS recitifier on the Tubestores site for $400. Geez it wouldn't be hard to fill an amp with NOS glass that cost more than the amp.


There is never going to be perfection of course....having said that, both my backline AC30TB's have original Mullard rectifiers in them as the new production stuff is too unreliable. I've seen many shorted JJ, Chinese and Sovtek rectifiers over the years...I have also seen the odd Mullard or Siemens as well but far less of them....When you consider they're all at least 40 years old, those are pretty good odds.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Here's an example.


Thanks so much for this information. Very interesting and quite involved.

This is new to me... (I thought it was a consistent typo of Microhm)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> There is never going to be perfection of course....having said that, both my backline AC30TB's have original Mullard rectifiers in them as the new production stuff is too unreliable. I've seen many shorted JJ, Chinese and Sovtek rectifiers over the years...I have also seen the odd Mullard or Siemens as well but far less of them....When you consider they're all at least 40 years old, those are pretty good odds.


I guess everyone's experience is different. In almost 40 years of owning amps and relying mostly on current production I have had one current production rec go bad and 2 NOS (both Mullard) go bad. Luckily one of those instances I bought from KCA and was able to get a refund. Whether you use NOS or current production you need to have backups and its cheaper to have current production backups sitting around.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I' don't know. They weren't that great. I bought a Mullard rectifier from him that didn't last 2 months. I put back the 2 year old rec after that one went bad and carried on fine for a year when I finally got rid of the amp and it the current production Sovtek was still running. I think any NOS tubes that have been sitting around for decades will likely have as much reliability as current production.
> I just saw an old NOS recitifier on the Tubestores site for $400. Geez it wouldn't be hard to fill an amp with NOS glass that cost more than the amp.


That is the first I have heard about it Terry. I just looked over our email conversation of April 2018...your comments were "great packaging...cleaner sounding and tightened up the bass." While nothing is perfect, it worked fine but it should have lasted more than 2 months. I can't guarantee they will last forever but had you contacted me then for a refund/replacement I could have done something. My BFVR and Tremolux both still have used Mullard GZ34s in them from the early 60's and are still going strong. I sold 25 of them at the time all used and noted as used not NOS. They were all tested in at least 2 and sometimes 3 testers as well as my BFVR to ensure they would operate ok at regular voltages/use. But I did not run them for days and days. Places like the Tubestore and KCA buy up collections and test them and sell them for maximum profit. They are after all, a business. But some will slip through as they don't test them for longer than needed. While they stand behind their product (not that I don't) they also charge a heck of a lot more than I did and the one complaint in all the tubes I sold over the last 3 years was out of at least 100 plus transactions (which was at least 250 tubes). I still think they are far far better made than current production/older Russian/newer Chinese stuff.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Davestp1 said:


> That is the first I have heard about it Terry. I just looked over our email conversation of April 2018...your comments were "great packaging...cleaner sounding and tightened up the bass." While nothing is perfect, it worked fine but it should have lasted more than 2 months. I can't guarantee they will last forever but had you contacted me then for a refund/replacement I could have done something. My BFVR and Tremolux both still have used Mullard GZ34s in them from the early 60's and are still going strong. I sold 25 of them at the time. They were all tested in at least 2 and sometimes 3 testers as well as my BFVR to ensure they would operate ok at regular voltages/use. But I did not run them for days and days. Places like the Tubestore and KCA buy up collections and test them and sell them for maximum profit. They are after all, a business. But some will slip through as they don't test them for longer than needed. While they stand behind their product (not that I don't) they also charge a heck of a lot more than I did and the one complaint in all the tubes I sold over the last 3 years was out of at least 100 plus transactions. I still think they are far far better made than current production/older Russian/newer Chinese stuff.


Yes I realize when you buy private you don't get the same guarantee which is why I didn't say anything. I wouldn't have reflected anything negative in the feedback (if you can even do that 2 months later) as the problem wasn't with you. I look at my past experience over the last few decades and I've had more problems with NOS glass then I've had with current production concerning reliability.
As for NOS glass sounding better, I've not found that either.
Even as recent as last night I tested this. The reverb on my amp wasn't sounding as good as I thought it could so I thought about changing the reverb driver. The amp is completely outfit with TAD, thats the way it came from Tone King. I had an NOS 12AT7 CV4024 Mullard so I swapped that in. Absolutely no difference in at all. I left it in there as it really doesn't seem to make a difference and the tube isn't worth much. I got it from the tubestore about a year ago and have never used it except to have it in an amp for a couple weeks to test it.
Maybe thats not exactly a good position to test an NOS tube but I have used lots of NOS tubes in place of current production with only subjective opinions as to whether it was better or not.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I' don't know. They weren't that great. I bought a Mullard rectifier from him that didn't last 2 months. I put back the 2 year old rec after that one went bad and carried on fine for a year when I finally got rid of the amp and it the current production Sovtek was still running. I think any NOS tubes that have been sitting around for decades will likely have as much reliability as current production.
> I just saw an old NOS recitifier on the Tubestores site for $400. Geez it wouldn't be hard to fill an amp with NOS glass that cost more than the amp.


There is never going to be perfection of course....having said that, both my backline AC30TB's have original Mullard rectifiers in them as the new production stuff is too unreliable. I've seen many shorted JJ, Chinese and Sovtek rectifiers over the years...I have also seen the odd Mullard or Siemens as well but far less of them....When you consider they're all at least 40 years old, those are pretty good odds.


guitarman2 said:


> Yes I realize when you buy private you don't get the same guarantee which is why I didn't say anything. I wouldn't have reflected anything negative in the feedback (if you can even do that 2 months later) as the problem wasn't with you. I look at my past experience over the last few decades and I've had more problems with NOS glass then I've had with current production concerning reliability.
> As for NOS glass sounding better, I've not found that either.
> Even as recent as last night I tested this. The reverb on my amp wasn't sounding as good as I thought it could so I thought about changing the reverb driver. The amp is completely outfit with TAD, thats the way it came from Tone King. I had an NOS 12AT7 CV4024 Mullard so I swapped that in. Absolutely no difference in at all. I left it in there as it really doesn't seem to make a difference and the tube isn't worth much. I got it from the tubestore about a year ago and have never used it except to have it in an amp for a couple weeks to test it.
> Maybe thats not exactly a good position to test an NOS tube but I have used lots of NOS tubes in place of current production with only subjective opinions as to whether it was better or not.


The tone question aside as I'm also of the mind there isn't really a tone advantage to old stock tubes....Where I find current tubes really lacking is with power tubes. Most new production power tubes will be fine in standard B+ voltage amps...they don't however, stand up well in some of the older stuff like Hiwatts, Plexis and old Orange stuff. Those amps were designed to get maximum output out of the power tubes and unfortunately, the new production stuff just can't take it. Pair that with the increase in supply voltage from115VAC to around 125VAC and their shortcomings become clear. I make it basic practice to forwarn customers with Hiwatts, Old Plexis et al that if they dime the amp, the tubes might not make it as I've seen the results too many times. I still try and use old stock 6550's in Leslies as they're cathode biased hot and new production stuff seems to fail more frequently.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

It has been my practice in the last 15 years to have NOS Power tubes (for the last 5 years almost exclusively a pair of 6L6) and an NOS in V1 at least and sometimes other preamp tubes depending. And sometimes for the rectifier. I've been burned twice now with an NOS rectifier and so far never with a current production rectifier. 
I may source a pair of 6L6 NOS (if I could possibly find RCA black plate) for my Tone King amp. I expect I'll burn the ones in their fairly quickly. Also a cathode biased amp and I play with the attenuators clicked up pretty good.
I haven't touched anything in there with the exception of a Mullard 12AT7. Its sounding pretty good with those TAD tubes in there. Just have to see the longevity.
As far as tone with tubes I think there is a difference with different tubes but very subtle kind of like a $200 boutique guitar cable versus a $30 planet waves. The differences real or imagined are slight.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> The tone question aside as I'm also of the mind there isn't really a tone advantage to old stock tubes....Where I find current tubes really lacking is with power tubes


Agreed. And it's not just old guitar amps. I see a lot of very expensive stereo amps (new ones) where the manufacturer tries to ring out every last watt and the result is short lived power tubes.
Run at reasonable voltages and currents I find the new power tubes can last quite long, but run at max voltages and dissipation levels above about 75% of max is a recipe for short life.
What I find is that most amps run the screen grid to hot as well, and they just melt.


----------



## CraigBeckta (7 mo ago)

I am looking for a new old stock Mullard ECC83, if anyone has one for sale. 

Please get in touch.


----------



## Torren61 (7 mo ago)

Yes, NOS tubes are a ripoff. DON'T BUY THEM! Only buy new production tubes. That's where you find the value. There's no way my older American made 6V6 tubes can stand up to the Chinese made Psvane tubes. Stay away from NOS vacuum tubes! Please


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have 17 or 18 NOS/NIB Mullards. Send me your text number and I'll send the list.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Torren61 said:


> Yes, NOS tubes are a ripoff. DON'T BUY THEM! Only buy new production tubes. That's where you find the value. There's no way my older American made 6V6 tubes can stand up to the Chinese made Psvane tubes. Stay away from NOS vacuum tubes! Please


Psvane makes 6V6 tubes?


----------



## Torren61 (7 mo ago)

I don't know, I was kidding.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ha, ha, you had me.


----------



## Torren61 (7 mo ago)




----------



## CraigBeckta (7 mo ago)

Davestp1 said:


> I have 17 or 18 NOS/NIB Mullards. Send me your text number and I'll send the list.


Sent you a PM.


----------

